# Question for Martinelv



## andymania (Mar 19, 2005)

Martin,

What's a bottle of Plonk?

-Andy


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Slang for a bottle of wine.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

andymania said:


> Martin,
> 
> What's a bottle of Plonk?
> 
> -Andy


Similar to a Carton of Clang...but tastier.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Or a bag of gak.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

So what's a 'plonker' then? A Wino?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

Tom Servo said:


> So what's a 'plonker' then? A Wino?


A fool basically


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

but you brits smoke...


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

littlecrocodile said:


> but you brits smoke...


Yeah. The KY and perfume lends them an aromatic, smooth feel which is more palatable than 'straight' cigarettes.

Can I bum a *** off you? Oh, and a cigarette, too. Ta.


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

Can we keep this thread/topic as a mean to ask slang or weird words? 

Here is mine:

"Bloody". I think it means damned/cursed/lousy/boring.

Does it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

Brainsilence02 said:


> Can we keep this thread/topic as a mean to ask slang or weird words?
> 
> Here is mine:
> 
> ...


Yup - not sure about boring though! But you could say "This customer service course is bloody boring."


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

I want to know what a "duffer" is. I know it isn't something good.

Was anyone outside the US able to understand "Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure/Bogus Journey"?


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

Well then, it just gives emphasys (superlative) to the following word?

Like "freaking"? Or the americans use "f**ken" a lot. Well, greeks also


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

why do you brits say "and bob's your uncle..."?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

agentcooper said:


> why do you brits say "and bob's your uncle..."?


 :lol: Google is my friend. I had no idea!



> This British catch phrase, meaning all will be well or all will be taken care of dates from the 1890s. Popular etymology says that it derives from a particular act of nepotism in the British government. Robert, Lord Salisbury, the prime minister appointed Arthur Balfour, his nephew, to the post of Secretary for Ireland in 1887. Balfour was, at the time, considered young and a political lightweight, and the post was a high-profile, political plum currently embroiled in the question of Irish independence. Aside from the dates, there is no evidence, either way, to link this act with the origin of the phrase, although the phrase's specificity makes this hypothesis appealing.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

A duffer is usually an mildly unkind reference to a old person, i.e - "look at that senile old duffer."


----------

